# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Malaysia - Du lich Malaysia

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Malaysia - du lich Malaysia*
Không hiện đại như Singapore cũng không náo nhiệt như Hồng Kông, đất nước Malaysia mang vẻ thanh bình của một đất nước phật giáo nhưng cũng không kém phần sôi nổi với những toà nhà cao trọc trời,  những bãi biệt tuyệt vời,  những ngọn núi thăm thẳm và cả những công viên quốc gia không thua kém bất cứ đâu.



Toà tháp đôi Petronas
Nói đến Malaysia, người ta thường liên tưởng đến hình ảnh những vị quốc vương, những đồn điền cà phê và nhhững khu rừng rậm ẩm thấp. Nhưng ngày nay, đất nước Malaysia xinh đẹp này là nơi hội tụ của nhiều nền văn hoá đặc sắc của nhiều quốc gia trên thế giới như Ấn Độ, Trung Quốc…Nằm ở trung tâm khu vực Đông Nam Á, Malaysia là một trong những địa điểm du lịch hấp dẫn nhất châu lục.

Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Malaysia để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Malaysia*

 Bạn nên đến Malaysia vào mùa đông và mùa hè, đó cũng chính là mùa du lịch cao điểm của Malaysia. Mùa đông sẽ bắt đầu từ tháng 12 đến hết tháng 1, với những lễ hội mùa đông lớn như Noel, năm mới. Còn mùa hè của Malaysia sẽ rơi vào tháng 6, 7 và 8, thậm chí có thể kéo dài đến giữa tháng 9. Suốt thời gian cao điểm, các khách sạn luôn chật cứng phòng và hầu hết khách đều phải đặt trước để “giữ chỗ”.

Thời tiết hẳn sẽ đóng vai trò khá quan trọng trong kế hoạch du lịch của bạn. Khoảng giữa tháng 11 đến tháng 3, những cơn gió mùa khiến nước biển quá lạnh, không thích hợp cho các môn thể thao dưới nước và các hoạt động ngoài bãi biển. Hơn nữa, trong thời gian này, nhiều khu nghỉ trên đảo sẽ đóng cửa.

Nhiệt độ Malaysia dường như khá ổn định quanh năm. Nhiệt độ ban ngày là khoảng 21-32oC. Trên đồi lạnh hơn với 21oC ban ngày và 10oC ban đêm.

Ngoài thời tiết, bạn cũng nên quan tâm đến những ngày lễ hội để chuyến đi thêm phần thú vị. Với một cộng đồng dân cư đa tộc, không có gì ngạc nhiên khi hầu như tháng nào Malaysia cũng có những ngày lễ hội khác nhau. Một số ngày lễ được xem là ngày lễ công cộng. Tuy nhiên, những ngày lễ không cố định, và khác nhau mỗi năm, do đó tốt nhất bạn nên hỏi kỹ thông tin trước khi chuẩn bị cho chuyến đi của mình.

*Đi lại*

 Malaysia có 6 sân bay quốc tế - tại Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Langkawi, Kota Kinabalu, Kuching và Johor Bahru – và 14 sân bay nội địa. Tùy theo điểm đến của mình, bạn hãy tham khảo thêm thông tin về các chuyến bay.

 Có hai hãng hàng không lớn để bạn chọn lựa là Malaysia Airlines và Vietnam Airlines, với mức giá hiện nay khoảng 139 USD khứ hồi Hà Nội – Kuala Lumpur của Malaysia Airlines, và 160 USD của Vietnam Airlines. Còn xuất phát từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, 158 USD khứ hồi của Vietnam Airlines và 265 USD của Malaysia Airlines.

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể chọn những hãng hàng không khác như Thai Airway chẳng hạn, song bạn sẽ phải quá cảnh. Hiện nay, bạn cũng có thể tham khảo thêm mức giá của một số hãng hàng không giá rẻ như Air Asia.

Đi lại: Ở Malaysia, giao thông khá tiện lợi, có đủ loại từ tầu điện ngầm, tầu cáp treo, xe bus… Nếu đi trong phạm vi gần, bạn có thể đi bộ để tiện mua sắm hoặc đi bằng xích lô để dạo quanh thành phố. Nếu đi những quãng đường dài, bạn nên đi bằng tầu điện. Giá tầu điện tuy đắt hơn xe buýt ba lần nhưng đi tầu vừa thoải mái vừa đỡ mệt hơn và hoàn toàn không bị tắc đường.

Tuy nhiên, phương tiện an toàn nhất và dế sử dụng nhất khi du lịch ở Malaysia là taxi. Tuy nhiên chỉ nên đi xe taxi nào có đồng hồ tính giờ và trả tiền theo đồng hồ.

*Đại sứ quán Việt Nam tại Malaysia*

Địa chỉ: 4, Persiaran Stonor 50450, Kualar Lumpur.

Ðiện thoại: (60-3) 2148 4534. Fax: (60-3) 2148 3270.

 Email: daisevn1@putra.net.my .

Lãnh sự: Điện thoại: (60-3) 2148 4036


*Các địa điểm thăm quan khi đi du lịch Malaysia - du lich Malaysia:*

24 giờ 'đi bụi theo tour' ở Kuala Lumpur

Ghé thăm hòn đảo xinh đẹp mang tên 'chúa tể bầu trời'

Lạc vào thế giới xếp hình ở Legoland Malaysia

Bạo gan tới thăm đền thờ toàn rắn độc ở Penang

Độc đáo trang trại bướm Penang

Đến thăm 'thành phố trong mây' của Malaysia

20 điều thú vị nên thử ở Malacca 

Phố cổ Melaka trầm mặc bên sông

Hình ảnh châu Âu cổ ở Kuala Lumpur

Kỳ thú Langkawi 

Phố cổ Melaka trầm mặc bên sông 

Công viên quốc gia Endau Rompin

Đừng bỏ qua Bukit Bintang mùa giảm giá

Khám phá thành phố Kota Kinabalu

Kota Kinabalu –Trải nghiệm phố cảng

Chợ đêm Ramadan hấp dẫn du khách 

Khám Phá Thiên Đường Mua Sắm Malaysia 

Yên Bình Đảo Pangkor Malaysia

Đảo Perhentian (Malaysia) vẻ đẹp đầy quyến rũ 

Cổ kính Malacca - Malaysia 

Đến Penang - Malaysia thăm ngôi đền rắn

Melaka - Thành phố đa văn hóa

Quần đảo Langkawi - quần đảo đẹp và thơ mộng bậc nhất của Malaysia 

Một thoáng Malacca

Ngạc nhiên thành phố 'tiểu hổ' trên đất Malaysia

Sabah – vùng đất của gió

Thành Phố Putrajaya - thiên đường du lịch Malaysia

10 hòn đảo tuyệt đẹp của đất nước Malaysia 

Con đường di sản ở Penang

Rừng Taman Negara - rừng nhiệt đới lâu đời nhất trái đất 

Đến Malaysia đi phố Tàu - China Town

Thành phố Johor Bahru 

Thơ mộng Đảo Rồng Tioman 

Khám phá Skybridge Malaysia tháp đôi cao nhất thế giới

Langkawi - vườn địa đàng của uyên ương

'Du lịch dâu tây' thú vị ở Malaysia 

Đến thăm cái nôi của nền văn minh Malaysia

Putrajaya - "Thành phố thông minh" của Malaysia

Lung linh huyền ảo đền thờ Hindu đất Malaysia

Những điểm không thể bỏ qua của du lịch Malaysia


*Lễ Hội:*

Lễ hội Thai Pu Sam

----------


## thietht

Mua sắm thả ga ở Malaysia - Mùa Mua Sắm Giảm Giá Cuối Năm 1Malaysia 2013 

5 bí quyết mua sắm giá rẻ khi du lịch Malaysia dịp cuối năm

7 điều nên tránh khi đi du lịch Malaysia

Các khu giảm giá ở Kuala Lumpur mùa Mega Sale

Đi 'bụi' Malaysia với 5 triệu đồng

Tư vấn du lịch bụi Malaysia

Khám phá Kuala Lumpur mùa siêu giảm giá cuối năm

Những nơi mua sắm thú vị tại KualaLumpur

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Malaysia: Đi tour chuyên Malaysia – tại sao không?

Những điều cần biết khi du lịch Malaysia 

Hành trang du lịch Malaysia 

Kinh nghiệm đến Malaysia săn hàng hiệu

Du lịch kết hợp mua sắm tại Malaysia

Địa chỉ mua sắm tại Malaysia 

Những điều bạn cần biết khi du lịch Penang

Những địa điểm tham quan tại Kualalumpur

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các tour du lịch Malaysia - du lich Malaydia được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

 Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur - Genting - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá KM 8.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur - Genting (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá KM 8.400.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Hồ Chí Minh -  Malaysia giá rẻ (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 6.880.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur - Genting - PutraJaya City - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 8.379.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Malaysia (Genting - Kuala Lumpur) - Hà Nội (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 8.412.430 VNĐ/Khách

Hồ Chí Minh - Malaysia - Hồ Chí Minh (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 8.883.000VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Malaysia - Afamosa Resort ( 4 Ngày 3 đêm ) - Giá 10.479.000  VNĐ/Khách

Du Lịch Malaysia: Hà Nội - Kuala lumpur - Cao nguyên Genting - Hà Nội ( 5 Ngày 4 Đêm ) - Giá 12.579.000  VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Lok Lok và Cháo ếch món ngon trong ẩm thực Malaysia

Bánh Kuih

Món ngon tạo nên văn hóa ẩm thực Malaysia? 

Những món ăn nổi tiếng của Malaysia 



Súp gà Malaysia

Nasi Lemak - Ẩm thực Malaysia

Nyonya - tinh hoa ẩm thực Malaysia

Món Nasi lemak -  món ăn truyền thống của người Malaysia

Khám phá thế giới đồ uống ở Malaysia

Otak - Otak món ăn cổ truyền của Malaysia 

Đậm đà mì thịt bò tại Malaysia 

Những loại gia vị chính trong ẩm thực Malaysia

Độc đáo Uống Trà “kéo” Malaysia

Ngọt ngào sắc hương ẩm thực Malaysia

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Malaysia

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Grand Pacific Hotel (3 sao)

Khách sạn Berjaya Times Square

The Chateau Spa & Organic Wellness Resort (5 sao) 

Wolo Bukit Bintang Hotel (4 sao)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Grappa Soho

Nhà hàng Jai Hind 

Nhà hàng Fatty Crab

Nhà hàng Kim Lian Kee

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Malaysia

----------

